

Building a Twitter we can be proud of - minimaxir
https://blog.twitter.com/2014/building-a-twitter-we-can-be-proud-of

======
adotjdotr
Former employee. Unsurprised by this data it seems across all the top tech
companies they hire by a "type" whether they care to admit it or not.

